
Retail Sales Plummet  - nickb
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123025036865134309.html?mod=rss_whats_news_us
======
byrneseyeview
_"Retailers went from 'Ho-ho' to 'Uh-oh' to 'Oh-no.'"_

I feel like he's been saving this one.

~~~
sachinag
Yeah, but it's a great line. (Also, Mary Delk is most likely a "she".)

------
captainobvious
Kind of nuts seeing that graph after just reading "Dear Hacker News, which 50k
car should I buy" =P

------
abl
what a paradox, compared with the 'amazon - best season ever' article...

~~~
gruseom
Nicely framed by the Fred Wilson post that's also on the front page right now:

 _This downturn will be marked in history as the time where many of the
business models built in the industrial era finally collapsed as a result of
being undermined by the information age. Its [sic] creative destruction at
work._

~~~
abl
Looks like everyone spins it as they like it! I'd like to see someone release
some hard numbers and apples-to-apples comparisons

